# Issues with clam?



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Noticed this a little while ago. Little hairs on the tissue of the clam. And some slight receding. Left side of the clam is the problem area.

Any ideas?

And No Paul you can't have it. lol.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

hairy clam , but very nice

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Take a picture of it's mouth so we can see it. That will help alot to determine what's going on


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> Take a picture of it's mouth so we can see it. That will help alot to determine what's going on


Ok I'll try tomorrow. Lights are off now. Mouth seems to be ok


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

sig said:


> hairy clam , but very nice


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Flexin5 said:


>


Lol! Imagine the google results. lol


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Flexin5 said:


>


Well played !!


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

I have seen Mmatts clam, and can confirm it is hairy!! Looks almost like a stringy mold or something.

How long have you had that clam matt?

You wouldn't be having this issue if you had of let me take it!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

paulie said:


> I have seen Mmatts clam, and can confirm it is hairy!! Looks almost like a stringy mold or something.
> 
> How long have you had that clam matt?
> 
> You wouldn't be having this issue if you had of let me take it!


Lol!!!!!! In and around the 4-5month period. Didn't start until maybe a month or so ago


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Just a suggestion but is there enough flow for the clam? 
They need to have their mouth located "with" the current (to take in nutrients) and the other tube (let's call it the evacuation tube) &#55357;&#56833; also with the flow but obviously opposite the mouth
Hope that makes sense 
If not placed in this fashion, the clam may be filtering its own wastes (no fun) and this may account for this hairy buildup


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmmmmm good point. Bigger opening is it's mouth correct?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

mmatt said:


> Hmmmmm good point. Bigger opening is it's mouth correct?


Yup 
Mouth is much larger than exhaust tube 
Give it a try but don't take the clam out of the water if you need to reposition it


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

Just be aware, they do not like too much flow!! A powerhead pushing in the mantle will cause an issue. Sand under the flesh, in the gob etc. 

More light, delicate flow in the right direction!! Watch for the mantle, it will tell you when it is happy.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

paulie said:


> Just be aware, they do not like too much flow!! A powerhead pushing in the mantle will cause an issue. Sand under the flesh, in the gob etc.
> 
> More light, delicate flow in the right direction!! Watch for the mantle, it will tell you when it is happy.


Yes good advice - I agree
Thanks for clarification


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

How is it doing today Mmatt? Did you move it?


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

paulie said:


> How is it doing today Mmatt? Did you move it?


Ya moved it and so far it's ok. Still has it's "hairs" It's almost like the hairs are like feeding tenticals on an sps. It's around it's mouth. Like it's trying to catch stuff in the water Column. So I might try target feeding it to see if that helps. It's weird. Lol


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

Try soaking those rotifiers you have in tank water, waft it over it. Might be small enough, unless you have actual clam food?


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Well moved it off of the sand bed and onto rock with less flow. Seems to like it there. Hairs seem to be going away too


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

I still think it would be happiest, here in Bowmanville!!

Glad it has improved mate! How is your new acro doing? Still blue?


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

ya bluie/purple its doing good! but my reefbrite is looking killer. Its like a night club in there! its awesome!


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

mmatt said:


> Its like a night club in there! its awesome!


This will upset your clam . I will be by tonight to pick it up!!


----------

